# Fisch und Zitrone



## Parasol (23. August 2008)

Hallo,

in den meisten Rezepten zur Fischzubereitung wird das Säuern der Fische mit Zitrone empfohlen.

In vielen Kochsendungen wird  von namhaften Köchen allerdings das Säuern mit Z. vor dem Braten als falsch vermittelt. Zitrone soll auf dem Fisch einen Zersetzungsvorgang der Eiweisstrukturen bewirken. Deshalb sollte Zitrone zum Würzen erst auf den gegarten Fisch gegeben werden.

Handelt es sich also bei der Empfehlung "säubern, säuern, salzen" um alte Ratschläge aus der Zeit, wo das frischhalten von Fisch nicht so leicht war wie heute?


----------



## fritte (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*

Hallo,

ich muß zu geben, bei uns wird es immer noch so gelehrt ( Kochausbildung Berufschule)
Doch weiß man eigentlich auch, das wie du schon richtig erwähnt hast, das Eiweiß durch den Zitronensaft zersetzt wird und der Fisch somit schon durchs säuern Gart.
Früher hat man den Saft dazu gegeben, damit der fisch nicht so stark riecht und eine gewisse Festigkeit erhält.
Doch damals waren auch die Transportzeiten länger und der Fisch nicht so frisch wie heute.

Kurzes Beispiel, als ich damals meinem Ausbilder ( Henry Bach) mal einen SeeteufelSaltimbocka machen sollte und ich mit der Zitrone über den Fisch ging, was glaubst, was bei uns das Geschrei groß war.
Habe den Fisch fast um die Ohren bekommen, obwohl er eigentlich einer der besten und vorallem Ruhigsten Küchenchefs ist.

Kurz darauf hat er mir ein stück mit und Ohne Zitronensaft gemacht.
Also als Vergleich, und er hatte recht, ohne war er viel besser, denn der Fisch verliert zusätlich ja auch noch seinen Eigengeschmack.
Gewürtzt wurde alle in der Pfanne sprich nicht vorher sondern während oder sogar nach dem Garen/Braten.

Laß es einfach weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*

Ganz klar:
Das Säuern von Fisch stammt aus der Zeit mangelnder Kühlmöglichkeiten und ist heute absolut!! unnötig!

Für Angler, die den frischesten Fisch überhaupt bekomen sowieso!!

Wer etwas Säure zu seinem Fisch mag, kann entweder (wie z. B. auch beim Schnitzel) nach dem Garen etwas Zitrone dazugeben.

Noch besser ist es, die Säure (Zitronen, Limonen, LImetten, Essige, Wein etc.) in der dazu gereichten Soße oder Buttermischung zu verwenden.

Wer das - weil ers so lernte und/oder so mag - trotzdem auf die althergebrachte Weise machen will (säubern, säuern, salzen) sollte den Fisch erst Sekunden vor dem garen würzen und säuern, auf keinen Fall mit Salz oder Säure liegen lassen...


----------



## fritte (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*

@ Thomas,

habe mich schon gefragt, wann du endlich antwortest.
War doch eine schöne Einladung für nen Koch 
Stimmt, hatte die Soßen vergessen zu erwähnen.
Aber hast du ja jetzt erledigt.
Habe mal auf gewissen Seiten geschaut, da gibt es welche, die lassen den Fisch dann erst einmal ruhen ca 15-30 Min#q
um Ihn dann zu Braten:q

Naja wenn se dann wenigstens nen Ca(r)pachio davon machen würden.

Jane gerade noch mal in der Bibel (Escoffier) nachgeschaut, dort steht auch die Zitrone am Ende eines Gar vorgangs erst drin.
Kann jedem übrigends nur dieses Buch empfehlen, dort stehen sämtliche Rezepte auch für Fisch,z.B. Aal, Ahland,Alse,Barbe,Brachse,Büttling,Felchen,Grashecht,Gründling,Hecht,Karpfen Saibling usw. 
Es ist ein super Buch für jeden der gerne in der Küche steht.


----------



## bassking (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*

Hallo- bin hochinteressierter Hobbykoch- und sehr an guten Büchern interessiert!

Wo bekommt man denn dieses Buch und wieviel muß man dafür investieren?

Die Thematik mit der Zitrone kann ich nur bestätigen- allerdings kann ein Säuern
auch eine gewisse "Tranigkeit" oder leichten Moddergeschmack abmildern.

Säuern tu´ ich eigentlich nur etwas länger gelagerte Fettfische.

Ich persönl. ziehe mildere Limetten den kräftigeren Zitronen vor !

Grüße an die Kochfraktion.

Bassking.


----------



## Reisender (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*

Wenn ich was Saures möchte dann stecke ich mir Zitronendropps in den Mund !!

Ich halte überhauptnichts von Zitrone auf Fisch, denn ich möchte den Geschmack des Fischen haben und nicht irgendwelche anderen Geschmäcker.

Und wenn ich im Restaurant bin und ich bestelle eine Scholle, dann bitte im ganzen und nicht schon die seiten ab und was weiß ich noch !! Denn ich bezahle ne Scholle und nicht nur das Fleisch auf dem Buckel.

Zitrone gehört extra auf dem Teller um sich die Finger nach dem Essen zu säubern !!


----------



## Lutz (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo- bin hochinteressierter Hobbykoch- und sehr an guten Büchern interessiert!
> 
> Wo bekommt man denn dieses Buch und wieviel muß man dafür investieren?



Hallo bassking, schau mal bei amazon oder dem Buchhändler Deines Vertrauens nach »Auguste Escoffier«. So um 60 EUR.

Grüße, Lutz


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*

Auch heute noch wird in fast jedem Restaurant zum Fisch Zitrone gereicht! Wer´s mag, von mir aus...!
Ich jedenfalls HASSE nichts mehr als Zitrone auf Fisch! Wenn ich "sauren" Fisch will, dann lege ich ihn ein. Ansonsten gehört Zitrone in den Bacardi - Cola, aber niemals auf den Fisch - BÄH!


----------



## bassking (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*



Lutz schrieb:


> Hallo bassking, schau mal bei amazon oder dem Buchhändler Deines Vertrauens nach »Auguste Escoffier«. So um 60 EUR.
> 
> Grüße, Lutz



Danke, Lutz ! #6

Bassking.


----------



## Feedermaik (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*

Hallo Parasol,

die Poster über mir haben auf jedem Fall Recht.

Allerdings kann man mit Zitronensaft Fisch garen und somit um einige Tage länger haltbar machen. Ich habe das auf dem Ozean bei langen Segeltörns mit fliegenden Fischen gemacht und das war ein Genuss.
Übrigens werden die kleinen,köstlichen Sardienen,welch in Italien bei keinem Antipasti-Buffet fehlen,ebenso zubereitet.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*



> Allerdings kann man mit Zitronensaft Fisch garen und somit um einige Tage länger haltbar machen.


Tage würd ich das nicht versuchen.

Dass man rohen Fisch hervorragend mit Säure "garen" bzw. zubereiten kann, stimmt allerdings.

Wie z. B. als Carpaccio:
Sehr frischer und dünn geschnittener roher Fisch auf einem Teller flach auslegen, mit Zitropnen/Limonen/Limettensaft oder auch einem guten Balsamico sehr leicht einpinseln (soll natürlich nicht zu sauer sein!!), mit etwas grobem schwarzen Pfeffer (Mühle) und etwas grobem Meersalz bestreuen, etwas Olivenöl dazu und ein bisschen frisch geriebene Parmesan (Pecorino wers strenger mag):
Hervorragende Vorspeise (wird so normalerweise mit Rinderfilet gemacht)!

Und man sieht damit, dass nicht erst die Japaner mit dem modischen Sushi das essen rohen Fisches erfunden haben...


----------



## bootsangler-b (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*

moin,

ich bekenne mich auch als gegner von zitrone jeder art in verbindung mit fisch. und fisch, der riecht , tranig usw. ist, gehört nicht auf den teller sondern in die tonne!!

bernd

und ich muss nicht säuerlichen carpaccio essen, wo ich eh nicht unterscheiden kann, welcher fisch es ist. da bevorzuge ich sashimi aus dafür geeigneten sorten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*



> da bevorzuge ich sashimi aus dafür geeigneten sorten!


Ob da der Wasabi besser ist?



> und ich muss nicht säuerlichen carpaccio essen,


Deswegen sollte man es richtig machen:


> Zitropnen/Limonen/Limettensaft oder auch einem guten Balsamico sehr leicht einpinseln (soll natürlich nicht zu sauer sein!!)


----------



## Striker1982 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tage würd ich das nicht versuchen.
> 
> Dass man rohen Fisch hervorragend mit Säure "garen" bzw. zubereiten kann, stimmt allerdings.
> 
> ...


und was bleibt dann vom fischgeschmack übrig? 
und wer auf en carpachio vom rind balsamico draufmacht gehört eh erschossen und ge4teilt


----------



## bootsangler-b (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob da der Wasabi besser ist?



wer damit umgehen kann, benutzt wasabi nur in der menge, dass der eigengeschmack des fisches unterstrichen wird. also fast gar nicht.
sashimi vom bauch des weißen thuns und wasabi ist so, als wenn du beluga-kaviar mit aldi-whisky runterspülst...


bernd


----------



## Feedermaik (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> wer damit umgehen kann, benutzt wasabi nur in der menge, dass der eigengeschmack des fisches unterstrichen wird. also fast gar nicht.
> sashimi vom bauch des weißen thuns und wasabi ist so, als wenn du beluga-kaviar mit aldi-whisky runterspülst...
> 
> 
> bernd


Womit wir endlich wieder beim eigentlichen Thema wären!

Nichts für ungut....,

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*



> wer damit umgehen kann, benutzt wasabi nur in der menge, dass der eigengeschmack des fisches unterstrichen wird. also fast gar nicht.


Und genauso isses mit Säure......


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*

Was habt Ihr eigentlich gegen Zitrone?
Ohne Zitronensaft würden in Olivenöl frittierte (nicht gebratene!!) Sardellen immer noch gut schmecken.
Mit Zitronensaft und kaltem Retsina wird es zu einer Offenbarung.


----------



## bassking (26. August 2008)

*AW: Fisch und Zitrone*

Tja- wie so oft im Leben- Geschmackssache !

Einer gebratenen Forelle auf dem Teller schliesslich Zitrone oder Limette
zu verpassen, ist doch OK !

Mag´ ich auch ..nur nicht vorher einsäuern und vllt. stundenlang ziehen lassen-Bääh !

Bassking.


----------

